# Mosquito reports?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone been out to check mosquito? Usually quick to lock up... Heard 1-1.5 inches in some bays and the middle of the lake still open! Let us know what you find!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Mosquito main lake body still open. Bays are tight, but not thick enough for fishing at less than 2". I'' check again today or tomorrow


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

As of 1 o'clock Thursday, mosquito looks to be completely ice covered. Southern end has a little open water. A few brave souls out there. 

I have no clue of thickness.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> As of 1 o'clock Thursday, mosquito looks to be completely ice covered. Southern end has a little open water. A few brave souls out there.
> 
> I have no clue of thickness.


I was out there today also and there was a big difference from when I was there Monday. Monday the lake was pretty wide open and today most of it was iced up with the exception of a few spots. I don't know how thick the ice was but there was 2 sheds out from the bay where the dog park is. There were 2 guys fishing in the State Park marina from the boat docks so I took a walk out to see how they were doing. After talking to one of them I found out that he is good friends with the guy in Niles that I get my bait from. Then I mentioned OGF and I found out that he is Papaperch from here. It was nice meeting you Bill. We talked for awhile then I left. Hopefully we won't get any of the rain they're calling for and with the cold temperatures after tomorrow we should get some pretty good ice for next weekend.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

meats52 said:


> I was out there today also and there was a big difference from when I was there Monday. Monday the lake was pretty wide open and today most of it was iced up with the exception of a few spots. I don't know how thick the ice was but there was 2 sheds out from the bay where the dog park is. There were 2 guys fishing in the State Park marina from the boat docks so I took a walk out to see how they were doing. After talking to one of them I found out that he is good friends with the guy in Niles that I get my bait from. Then I mentioned OGF and I found out that he is Papaperch from here. It was nice meeting you Bill. We talked for awhile then I left. Hopefully we won't get any of the rain they're calling for and with the cold temperatures after tomorrow we should get some pretty good ice for next weekend.


How thick was ice?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How thick was ice?


I didn't walk out where the sheds were so I don't know. That area was open water when I was there Monday. The ice by the boat docks was probably 1-1/2".


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Went by today on the south end. Most of the main lake is opened back up. State park bay is iced over up to the launch ramps. The bay south of there by the dog park is still ice covered.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Was afraid that would happen, the cold this week should button it back up again. Hope next week is a go.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I mean next weekend.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

The forecast looks pretty good. The next 4 days no temperatures above freezing and 2 days lows are single digit. After that it warms up a little with highs in the 30s and 40s but night time lows are all below freezing so the lake should still continue to make some ice. I'm hoping that next weekend will be the start of my ice fishing season.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Me too Dom. No hurry here. Stay in touch.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Was there last night 305 wide open, drove to the cemetery ice all the way across the lake was able to walk out 30 yards when the spud actually went throu after 2 blows ice is 2.5 to 3'' thick at that point. North end completely locked up went to the refuge line was unable to stand on ice and spud went throu like a hot knife throu butter. May be possible to get some ice time in this year in the next week but after the next 6 days another warm up with temps pushing upper 40s at the end of the 15 day forecast.. not looking good...


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw a guy out this morning on the northeast side of the causeway about 50ft. off the rocks.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't look at the following weeks forecast!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

sylvan21 said:


> Saw a guy out this morning on the northeast side of the causeway about 50ft. off the rocks.


Pack ice always forms there. Will likely be 2" ouside an arc from halfway to bridge to point north of CSG. Be careful out there.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Me too Dom. No hurry here. Stay in touch.


Hey chaunc, how's it going. I'm ready for some ice fishing but I would like at least 4 inches of ice to go out on. Hopefully it will be that thick by next weekend.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Man I can't wait to get out. Come on ice!!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Monday morning 
Drove across dam plenty of open water , pulled in the 305 ramp 
Open water , checked cemetery and channel is still 20% open 
Be safe everyone 
Needs a lil more time ! 
Captain Jeff


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

DSCN7398




__
Double J


__
Oct 5, 2011


----------



## Kern (Jan 15, 2016)

Double J said:


> View attachment 200762
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People out off the cawsway right now


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

South or north? I'm guessing north. And any word on thickness?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

6.5" at buoy line. Stretch of 3.5 to 4" where it's always thinner just off shore. Also a sketchy shove to cross. Bite sucks....


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

27 walleye in 3 days a bunch of big gills over 100 id say 1 12 inch crappie bunch of dink perch. All walleye were pretty small 15 inches and under. Wheres the big eyes and good schools of crappie? Still having fun catching all the fish just looking for quality over quantity on the walleye.


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

cdoytek33 said:


> 27 walleye in 3 days a bunch of big gills over 100 id say 1 12 inch crappie bunch of dink perch. All walleye were pretty small 15 inches and under. Wheres the big eyes and good schools of crappie? Still having fun catching all the fish just looking for quality over quantity on the walleye.



Nice! Where about where ya at North end or south end if ya don't mind me asking I'm hitting it in the morning just looking for a general direction to go in.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Crappie kid said:


> Nice! Where about where ya at North end or south end if ya don't mind me asking I'm hitting it in the morning just looking for a general direction to go in.


We were out from cemetery yesterday.
Went out no prob, walkin back in huge pressure crack had heaved up and was letting water ontop of ice.
Prob about 150 yrds. Off shore so cross carefully guys...


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Crappie kid said:


> Nice! Where about where ya at North end or south end if ya don't mind me asking I'm hitting it in the morning just looking for a general direction to go in.


South end sorry i didnt get your post until now off the marina straight out from between the island and the point north of the island.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Was out yesterday off of imgination station at the drop off and fishin was very slow. Some small perch. Only one small eye caught in a group of about 14 people. Had some looks on the vexilar most likely eyes but they would not commit. Tried all types of lures and bait. Heard of a couple decent reports off the cemetary in the am. Hopefully the ice lasts through the warm up.


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Any reports from today? Ice getting sloppy yet?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was out today by the marina still pretty firm but wear cleats its really slick. fishng was real slow caught a few gils and a ton of small perch. as soon as the sun popped out they shut off


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I fished the south end this morning(1/25) only managed 4 small perch and missed 2 other hits, lots of lookers, but probably just more dinks. All fish caught in 16 FOW. Ice was 4"-9" with no snow cover.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just called causeway bait and they said they are telling everyone 4-5" but some spots still as much as 8" of ice as of this morning, Wednesday the 27th


----------

